# BFN after DEIVF



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello
We had a BFN yesterday after a second DEIVF in Greece. After so many previous treatments, iui and IVf we really thought DE was the answer we were looking for..I have nothing but praise for the clinic which is run by a wondeful Dr. i have had a hysteroscopy which found a uterine septum so that was removed. Also I was found to have blood clotting problems so have taken steroids, clexane, high dose folic acid, aspirin etc. The first DE we did in jan we got a BFP but unfortunately the HCG was low and rose too slowly. This cycle was a BFN. I just dont understand it, the embryos were great, my lining was great...My heads in a bit of a spin as to what to do now. i dont know whether I should go down th immunology route (my dr doesnt agree with it) but we seemed to have tried everything else and my DP has had enough..and so have I really! 
any thoughts on a plan of action would be gratefuly received!
love pobby xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry you have had another BFN hun    i haven't got much advice really but regarding the immune tx i would go with what you feel and not what your doc agrees with as after all it's your body and your life  

pam xx


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Pobby,
I understand completley how you must be feeling. I have done 3 DE cycles (1 was FET) and they've all been BFN's. Ive had a hysteroscopy, my tubes have been removed, my lining was great, top quality embryos etc etc and nothing......
I live in Spain and my clinic told me Id be wasting my time doing the immune tests... and I have to say Im far from being 100% convinced myself but I decided that in the grand scheme of it all I'd do the tests and then play it by ear. So, I came back to London and did the tests a few weeks ago and its certainly given me a lot to think about. The results (which still seem like another language to me!!) came back with me & DH having quite a few "issues" and now we have the dilemma of what to do about it... ie, Humira, LIT, steroids, IVIg/Intralipids. It will mean us having to find another €2000 or thereabouts on top of the cost of our next try which is a lot to consider but my problem is if I decide not to got with the immune tx and then get another BFN, well that would be just too much to bear.
Ive heard of people getting level 1 immune testing doen from their gp, maybe you could look into that to start with and then decide whether or not to get the level 2 tests done. Ours cost us about 1400.
Wishing you lots of luck.
Kath xxxxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks so much for your replies girls.. 
kath..wow, its a minefield isnt it?? its so v difficult to know what to do but my heart and head is telling me i should follow this route and find out if i have some raised NK activity or immune issues..I just know so little about it and the extra expense is scary (but of course worth it if it makes the difference!) anyway, i will PM you ...thanks again  
love pobby xxx


----------



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry to read about your BFN  

From what I understand, once you reach embryo transfer stage it is largely down to luck whether the embryo(s) implant or not. 

Clearly, good quality embryos, a nice thick lining, treatment for immunology problems, etc. will help but they are no guarantee that you will get that elusive BFP. 

I've not yet gone down the donor eggs route but I'm acutely aware that as I get older this may be our only option if we are to have another pregnancy. I think that donor eggs are over-rated by some clinics and their estimated success rates (as opposed to the actual live birth rates) are perhaps exaggerated. 

If we do enough cycles, the treatment WILL work. We may be very poor at the end of it, but it will all be worth it.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Pobby and ladies
I have just had BFP after DE IVF in Russia which had just ended in M/C
Previously I had 2 cycles of IVF own eggs _BFN both times, then DEIVF (FResh) BFN!!! this time it was a frozen transfer which is suppose to be the poor relation of fresh- but was BFP...sadly not viable outcome though so I understand your frustration, its a complete mystery why it doesnt work-  I thought DEIVF was the holy grail- but I too have been left feeling disappointed and deflated  
Im thinking about giving natural IVF a go at create. Its cheap- and you never know!

Karen x


----------

